# Today, I retired after 35 years of teaching



## DeniseM (May 23, 2014)

I'm not sure how I feel about it yet!  :whoopie:

Well, technically, I haven't "officially" retired because I'm sneaking out quietly and submitting the paperwork in 2 weeks, but today was my last day of school.


----------



## GregT (May 23, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about it yet!  :whoopie:
> 
> Well, technically, I haven't "officially" retired because I'm sneaking out quietly and submitting the paperwork in 2 weeks, but today was my last day of school.



Congratulations!  Wishing you many happy vacations (and retirement)!

Best,

Greg


----------



## pedro47 (May 23, 2014)

35 Years as a teacher in this day and time. My hat is off to you and I wish you joy and happiness in the years to come.  Sounds like you need to take a timeshare vacation.

Good Luck.


----------



## Luanne (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!     :whoopie:

Retirement is absolutely wonderful.  I wish I'd done it much earlier.


----------



## capjak (May 23, 2014)

here you go.http://www.early-retirement.org/forums/


----------



## slip (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations, it may take some getting use to but embrace it and it will
Be great.


----------



## Elan (May 23, 2014)

Congrats!  Enjoy your free time.


----------



## Luanne (May 23, 2014)

slip said:


> Congratulations, *it may take some getting use to *but embrace it and it will
> Be great.



Or not.


----------



## RonB (May 23, 2014)

Congrats Denise. I just retired at the end of March, and I'm loving it. If you have half the fun I'm having, you will have a great retirement ~ Ron


----------



## travs2 (May 23, 2014)

*Retirement after 35 yrs teaching!*

CONGRATULATIONS!  You are going to LOVE your new freedom.  Enjoy your family and friends and don't forget your TUG  family.  We want to hear of all your new adventures.  It may take a little adjustment but hang on for the ride of your life.


----------



## susieq (May 23, 2014)

Congrats to you!! Now take a nice long vacation!!


----------



## IngridN (May 23, 2014)

Congrats Denise. I retired 2.5 years ago and love every minute. Wish I had done it sooner. You'll really enjoy the ability to do what you want to when you want to!

Ingrid


----------



## sue1947 (May 23, 2014)

I'm another former teacher.  Now the only reason to track school holidays is to know when not to book.  My 'travel season' is Labor Day to Memorial Day except holidays.  So many places, so little time...

Sue


----------



## pittle (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations!!!  

I admire folks who can teach for 35 years!!!  I knew when I did my student teaching that it was not my calling and changed over to the corporate world.  I retired after 29 years and have loved every day of retirement!!!  We do lots of volunteering and vacationing now.

Enjoy!


----------



## dude-luv (May 23, 2014)

*Congratulations Denise!*

Denise:  My wife and I both retired in 2010 after each teaching 33 years.  If your teaching matches the skill and knowledge that you have in timesharing then you are one hell of a teacher.  You are the best.  I always pay attention to your excellent advice.  No go and enjoy yourself.  You won't regret retirement.


----------



## MabelP (May 23, 2014)

sue1947 said:


> I'm another former teacher.  Now the only reason to track school holidays is to know when not to book.  My 'travel season' is Labor Day to Memorial Day except holidays.  So many places, so little time...
> 
> Sue



I second that! No more vacationing on public holidays!

Congratulations!


----------



## PStreet1 (May 23, 2014)

As another former teacher who taught 35 years, I welcome you to the ranks of the retired.  Not having to travel at the most expensive and most crowded times is wonderful.  However, when September comes, and you don't go back to school for the first time in 52 years, expect to have some very strange feelings.


----------



## scootr5 (May 23, 2014)

Congrats Denise! My wife spent her first few years at a parochial school before moving over to the public side, so she's still got 12 years to go before being able to draw a full pension. That will be 37 years total.


----------



## Karen G (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations, Denise! Have a blast! I think retirement rocks!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 23, 2014)

I am so happy for you Denise!  You will miss the kids, I am sure, but soon it will be a distant memory.


----------



## cgeidl (May 23, 2014)

*Only 35*

We had 52 years!! But that was for the two of us. Congratulations, Denise. I was worried about what I would do after retirement so I wrote down 20 places that I wanted to travel to and 20 things to do. I finished years ago the 20 places to go but lost the things to do after only completing a couple. Now approaching 20 years of retirement and I don't know how I ever taught that many years.


----------



## theo (May 23, 2014)

Their loss, but certainly your gain. I'll bet you were a great teacher.

There will surely be a (hopefully brief) period of psychological adjustment for you, but you'll soon enough embrace and enjoy retirement. Congratulations!


----------



## DaveNV (May 23, 2014)

Denise, I've told you this before, but it bears repeating:  You have such a fantastic style about you, I wish you'd been my teacher.  School would have been much more challenging, and I think it would have been great!

Wishing you a wonderful retirement, and many happy vacations to come!

Dave


----------



## Jay6821 (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations!  I'm now in administration, but I'm looking forward to hanging it up in a few years.

In the fall, if you miss the kids you can always sub.  Or, you can just lie down until the feeling passes and then get up and enjoy retirement .


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 23, 2014)

Congrats Denise - enjoy your new life.


----------



## DeniseM (May 23, 2014)

Wow!  Thank you so much for all the nice responses! 

-I'm not going to Sub - ever - 35 years was plenty.  

-I am definitely going to travel - as much as possible!

-My first "retired" timeshare vacation starts Sunday!  

-I am not retiring from TUG (Yes, you are stuck with me.)


----------



## artringwald (May 23, 2014)

I'd just like to thank you for the 35 years of helping kids improve themselves. I'm sure you had many rewarding moments, but I wish teachers received much more appreciation (and salary) for performing such an important job.


----------



## Dori (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations on your well-deserved retirement, Denise! I retired after 33 years of teaching, but I still do substitute assignments in the primary grades only, and at my former school only. It is so wonderful to be able to call and say, "Book me off from January until April. I'll see you in the spring!"!

Enjoy every moment and do lots and lots of travelling!

Dori


----------



## Steve (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations, Denise!  I hope you have lots of fun in the years ahead.

Steve


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 23, 2014)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations, Denise !

I retired 7 years ago.  

Before I retired I made a 3 page (single-spaced) list of things to do.  I have only done about 1/2 of the first page.

I went through a period of depression, thinking "what am I going to do??"  Luckily that depression only lasted about 5 minutes.  Ha ha.  :hysterical::rofl:

The best thing about retiring is being able to snatch up shoulder season trades and getaways/last-minute vacations.


----------



## LisaH (May 23, 2014)

Congrats Denise! Now you can hang around TUG even more, and guilt free!


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 23, 2014)

My last job where I had to be into work was in 1987. Corporate America - don't miss it. I wear what the weather calls for. I wear running sneakers for the warmer weather and hiking boots for the cold weather. I know more about blue jeans and fleeces than what size dress or WHERE to get a suit for a "real" job. I only set my alarm clock for meeting friends for breakfast or to get to the airport to go to Florida or on some other vacation.

Start planning your day for WHAT YOU WANT TO DO - not what has to be done for your administration or state guidelines. Go grocery shopping during the day (never on weekends). I met most of my friends for breakfast or lunch. I lost weight from LESS STRESS and LESS eating later in the day. Sign up got fitness and agility classes during the day (less crowded and much happier people). Empty out your old work clothes and get a tax deduction (remember, next year you will have LESS INCOME - less expenses, too).

And plan a few more vacations! Enjoy it as after 35 years of teaching, it is NOW YOUR TIME!

ADDED: I taught 2 courses per term for 7 years at Camden County College - computer stuff. Each class was 2 hours and 20 minutes - once a week.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 23, 2014)

Best wishes as you begin your next adventure in life!


----------



## billymach4 (May 23, 2014)

It's always exciting to hear when someone retires. I am so excited for you! Sounds like you are getting plenty of tips from your other retirees here.

Since you spend so much time dedicated to TUG, I thought you were already retired. But can you really say you are retired with all that you do here on TUG? 

Best of Luck!


----------



## LAX Mom (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations Denise!
I'm sure you were a great teacher and will be missed at your school. Teachers do such important work! Think of all the students you've influenced over the past 35 years.
Wishing you many years of good health and wonderful travel opportunities. I hope you don't retire from TUG.....we'd be lost without you here! 
Enjoy your new adventures!!


----------



## SmithOp (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations Denise, on your retirement and for all the things you take care of on here.


----------



## momeason (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations. We love traveling whenever and wherever for as long as we want. We also stay so busy in our home and community we wonder how we ever had time to work.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 24, 2014)

Congrats, Denise, way to go!!!

DH retired from teaching after 27 years, and I recently took an early retirement package.  All I can say is it's wonderful, you'll love it.  Though I also had those many mixed feelings and I think for some it takes a few months to decompress a bit.


----------



## mjm1 (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations Denise. Thank you for investing so many years into the lives of so many young people. Definitely a calling.

Enjoy your many travels now that you have more freedom.


----------



## thheath (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations Denise, you earned it.

Ted


----------



## DebFromBigCedar (May 24, 2014)

*Congratulations and THANK YOU!*

35 years is quite an accomplishment.  You must've loved it! Thank you for your dedication to our kids.


----------



## Passepartout (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations, and welcome to the 'retired curmudgeon' club! May you make a success of That as well. In almost no time, you'll be so busy, you'll wonder when you ever had time to work.  All the best!

Jim


----------



## sjsharkie (May 24, 2014)

Congrats, Denise.  I guess you will be spending more time at KBV ... and not just summer time 

Enjoy your retirement.

-ryan


----------



## kjsgrammy (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations!  Hope you enjoy retirement as much as we do.  We took an "early out" retirement at age 50 and have never regretted it.


----------



## SherryS (May 24, 2014)

Congrats to you and enjoy! Our favorite week to vacation is the week that school starts in the fall.  Makes it seem like retirement is a celebration each year.  Try it!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 24, 2014)

*Congratulations!*

As a retired but still working part-time school psychologist, I have the highest regard for those in the trenches aka teachers! 

I your 35 years as an educator Denise you have experienced so many changes in paperwork, parents and pupils.  Enjoy your retirement and I hope to meet you at one of your "bucket-list" timeshares someday!


----------



## falmouth3 (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations.  I hope you have a long, healthy retirement, full of travel.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 24, 2014)

Congrats - enjoy your retirement!


----------



## myoakley (May 24, 2014)

Best wishes, Denise, for a happy and healthy retirement.  You certainly deserve it after 35 years of teaching!!!  I retired after 22 years as a teacher (I stayed home to raise 4 children and went back when college tuition bills started arriving).  Although I loved my students  (or at least most of them), I was so happy to get my life back that I never looked back or subbed a single day.


----------



## Transit (May 24, 2014)

*Congrats*

Wow 35 years


----------



## littlestar (May 24, 2014)

Congrats, Denise.  Enjoy every moment.


----------



## VacationForever (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations!  Enjoy your 365 days a year of vacationing, do nothing etc.


----------



## Tia (May 24, 2014)

color me green with envy !!


( So wishing I'd picked a profession that offered retirement benefits like teaching)


----------



## winger (May 24, 2014)

Cheers to a very prosperous next part of your life, Denise!


----------



## Rose Pink (May 24, 2014)

I hope retirement is all that you hope it to be and that the rest of your life will be complete with people, places and things that are fabulous and fulfilling.

Thank you for all you do for the TUG community.


----------



## ace2000 (May 24, 2014)

Congrats Denise!  Thank you for all of your help here also.


----------



## Elli (May 24, 2014)

Happy Retirement, Denise, enjoy !!


----------



## OKPACIFIC (May 24, 2014)

Congratulatuons Denise! The lives you have affected through your 35 years of service goes way beyond just your students. It is a blessing to your community that will go on for generations. Have a wonderful retirement!


----------



## LynnW (May 24, 2014)

Happy retirement Denise!  I have a friend who retired from teaching three years ago and talking to her I know how tough it was for her the last few years.

Lynn


----------



## spirits (May 24, 2014)

*Enjoy your new phase of living*

Denise....you have been a great teacher...I have followed your posts over the years and know just how dedicated you have been to the students in your classes.  If you ever get tired of retirement and feel you want to get back into the fray...just follow the stories about education coming out of my home province, Alberta.





http://www.edmontonjournal.com/Essa...erish+expert+warns+Alberta/9874562/story.html

To those of you who have never taught......the best teachers are people who love children....a machine just cannot do that....


----------



## "Roger" (May 24, 2014)

Congrats... I know that there are some people who do not take well to retirement, but they tend to be people who don't really have any outside interests.  Somehow I don't think that describes you.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 24, 2014)

Hi Denise,

Congratulations on your retirement and best wishes as you embark on this new chapter in your life.   It's well deserved.


Richard


----------



## taffy19 (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations, Denise.  Now you can travel to your heart is content.  

 Stay healthy too and enjoy!!!


----------



## Janette (May 24, 2014)

I also taught for 35 years and loved it. I feel like I was called to teach as much as any minister is called. As I read this, we are finishing up 10 days at Oceana Palms. We spent four weeks on St. Thomas in January and February and 3 weeks in Orlando in March and April. We have moved to Sun City HHI and have welcomed seven grandchildren into the world since I retired. My blessings to you that you may experience the joy I have in retirement. Thank you for your service to our wonderful profession. It is time for you to smell different roses!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations on your Retirement!


----------



## GrayFal (May 24, 2014)

Wow, congrats....that is wonderful for you and your family. Enjoy your newly found free time, perhaps more travel???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hefleycatz (May 25, 2014)

Congratulations and Enjoy!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (May 25, 2014)

Welcome to my world

now you can concentrate on Timeshares. More time to manage more rentals, and more time to look after us here on TUG

Enjoy


----------



## Wyominguy (May 25, 2014)

*Congratulations*



DeniseM said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about it yet!  :whoopie:
> 
> Well, technically, I haven't "officially" retired because I'm sneaking out quietly and submitting the paperwork in 2 weeks, but today was my last day of school.



Denise,

I retired one year ago after 40 years of teaching and the past year has been wonderful with lots of travel and time to decide what we want to do. I do not miss meetings and all the other stupid things that education has become over the past few decades.

Neil


----------



## Wyominguy (May 25, 2014)

*Congratulations*

Denise,

Enjoy the new opportunities to travel during times other than school holidays.

Neil


----------



## oneohana (May 25, 2014)

Congratulations! Now you have more time to spend here on TUG.


----------



## geoand (May 25, 2014)

Congratulations and Thank you for your 35 years doing something so important to all of us!!!


----------



## Quiet Pine (May 25, 2014)

Congratulations, Denise! I've been your student for several years on TUG and I greatly appreciate everything you've taught me. I'm certain all your students feel the same.


----------



## presley (May 25, 2014)

Congrats!  Enjoy your retirement.  I'm sure we will keep you busy.


----------



## deemarket (May 25, 2014)

Denise,
So excited for you.  Congratulations and want to tell you I have always appreciated teachers and have always thought they should get paid more.

  Hope you enjoy your retirement and that your adjustment to it is a breeze.  Keep up the great work here on Tug .  I have always appreciated what I have learned from you and I am sure the students you taught appreciated you too. 

Now go out and have a good retirement.


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 25, 2014)

Congratulations, Denise. I hope you and your family enjoy your new life, whatever you choose to do with it, including--I trust--a lot of traveling!

Can I recommend one thing you'll enjoy and which will keep you sharp? Subscribe for a year to Lumosity. I have thoroughly enjoyed it--and I think it has helped reignite some of those old, unused synapses to keep me sharp mentally.

One of the dangers of retirement is that folks drift into mental mediocrity, though I'm not worried about that with you!

Blessings on your retirement.


----------



## TSPam (May 25, 2014)

Hi,
Congratulations Denise. Enjoy the freedom of retirement. I'm sure that you will have even more helpful advice for us now that you will be able to travel more and at different times of the year. Thanks in advance


----------



## ilene13 (May 25, 2014)

Congratulations Denise.  I am going to retire from education in August.  I spent 27 years as a high school math teacher and the last 13 in administration.  I can't wait!


----------



## senorak (May 26, 2014)

Congrats!  I envy you & hope to approach my retirement from teaching in a similar manner.  Still have a few more years to go, as my youngest is beginning his senior year in the fall.  Best wishes on your retirement!

Deb


----------



## WinniWoman (May 26, 2014)

Tia said:


> color me green with envy !!
> 
> 
> ( So wishing I'd picked a profession that offered retirement benefits like teaching)



Yeah, really. Me, too. The only ones with retirement benefits anymore are teachers and government/public employees. And the rest of us have to contribute to theirs with our tax money, while not having any of our own. I guess only certain people deserve them anymore and to hell with everyone else. The insurance company my husband works for just chopped his up -so goodbye to the retirement plans we had. I worked full time my whole life-mainly in the private healthcare sector- never took even a year off- and have nothing to show for it in terms of company paid benefits. 

That said- our teachers are so important in our society and they deserve the best. Congratulations, Denise, and enjoy!


----------



## Tradetimes (May 26, 2014)

Congradulation Denise!

Enjoy your new life!


----------



## Fern Modena (May 27, 2014)

I know I'm late to the party, but I've been AFK for awhile.  Congratulations on your retirement. You did it the right way, leaving before your "official date." I did the same thing, and it was the easiest, smartest way, I think.

Retirement has been the best time of my life, I think.  Plenty to do, and I no longer have to get up at O'dark-thirty to do it.

Good luck finding your passion and indulging yourself.

Fern



DeniseM said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about it yet!  :whoopie:
> 
> Well, technically, I haven't "officially" retired because I'm sneaking out quietly and submitting the paperwork in 2 weeks, but today was my last day of school.


----------



## PamMo (May 27, 2014)

Woo-hoo! Congrats on your retirement, Denise!  I hope you will continue "schooling" us here on TUG for many years to come, though!


----------



## geekette (May 27, 2014)

congratulations!


----------



## 1st Class (May 27, 2014)

"A Hundred Years From Now
It Won't Matter What Your Bank Account Was,
The Kind of Car You Drove,
Or The Kind of House You Lived In.
But The World May Be Different 
Because You Were Important
In the Life of a Child"

Embrace the future and enjoy life!


----------



## rapmarks (May 27, 2014)

we did 65 years between us, and love our retirement, I hope you enjoy yours as much.


----------



## klpca (May 27, 2014)

Congratulations and best wishes to you Denise!


----------



## brigechols (May 27, 2014)

I just don't picture you slipping quietly into retirement  Congratulations!


----------



## slomac (May 27, 2014)

Congratulations Denise!  Enjoy your retirement we can't wait to hear about all your adventures.  Thanks for all you do here on TUG!:whoopie:


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 28, 2014)

Congrats!

Both my parents are retired public school teachers who've been living large in retirement!  They retired from Long Island to SC 10 years ago.  They live like kings and queens and travel all over the world.  My wife and I just bought a condo with them close to our home in Hawaii and they now live 6 months here and 6 months in SC with a lot of traveling sprinkled in between.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 28, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Both my parents are retired public school teachers who've been living large in retirement!  They retired from Long Island to SC 10 years ago.  They live like kings and queens and travel all over the world.  My wife and I just bought a condo with them close to our home in Hawaii and they now live 6 months here and 6 months in SC with a lot of traveling sprinkled in between.



Who would have every thought? Public school teachers are the new top 1%! And all we have ever heard is how badly paid teachers are! Not!

I think Denise is already doing the Hawaii thing!


----------



## wilma (May 28, 2014)

mpumilia said:


> Who would have every thought? Public school teachers are the new top 1%! And all we have ever heard is how badly paid teachers are! Not!
> 
> I think Denise is already doing the Hawaii thing!



A congratulatory thread about a retiring teacher is probably not the proper venue for resentful jabs at teacher pay and benefits.


----------



## Ken555 (May 28, 2014)

Enjoy! Congrats. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## AnnaS (May 29, 2014)

Congratulations Denise!!! Enjoy your this new journey/chapter of your life!!!!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 5, 2014)

Congratulations and thank you for all that you've done and the lives that you've touched.

I could never, ever do your job (without being arrested).

Doug's second career was teaching middle school and frankly, teaching them was more hair raising than being on Boomers (at times), per Doug.

"If you can read this, thank a teacher".


Now, recess time   !


----------



## jont (Jun 5, 2014)

Congrats and enjoy your retirement!  I hope it's a long and happy one filled with lots of great TS vacations.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 5, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Doug's second career was teaching middle school and frankly, teaching them was more hair raising than being on Boomers (at times), per Doug.



To survive middle school/Jr. High, you NEED to be ex-military.  That is the most difficult age to teach, by far!  I also think it's the most difficult age for kids themselves.


----------



## SnowDogDad (Jun 7, 2014)

Congratulations on surviving 35 years in a hard job.  It takes a special kind of person to work such a frustrating job and be dedicated to their students.  My mother was a school teacher (1rst grade) for many years and she said it was the hardest and most rewarding thing that anyone could do.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 8, 2014)

*Congrats denise!*



DeniseM said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about it yet!  :whoopie:
> 
> Well, technically, I haven't "officially" retired because I'm sneaking out quietly and submitting the paperwork in 2 weeks, but today was my last day of school.



First thanks for your dedicated service to the students in your care all those years. It's not an easy job, and the bureaucracy is a killer! You can now take all the trips you've dreamed about, piggyback timeshare vacations and live the life you deserve. Happy trails, Denise!


----------

